

A closer look at the PS4 - showwebgl
https://sketchfab.com/show/b7LzIm8JrnPw4GBDOMBNGYc39qM

======
just_madhu
Awesome stuff!

------
cyrillevincey
Good

------
vacationanthony
whoa! cool design

